

Picking a General Partner - bdr
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/03/01/picking-a-general-partner/

======
joshfraser
Being in the middle of fund-raising right now, I can't say enough how much I
appreciate their approach to timeliness and giving direct responses to where
you stand.

